# GM6094M oil



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

greetings, i keep getting run around about oil i have 04, one man says moble1 another says conven. this is at the dealer where i bought car. so i searched web i found about 50 different kinds from moble1 to walmart supertech. i never knew. but 90$ for oil change moble 1 pricey huh? i take my oil to them m1 and about 30$ later oil is changed. still about 65$ but better than 90. for list search web gm6094m registered products. interesting.. see ya


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*What's interesting to me is people being $ abused at the dealer for an oil change at 90 bucks and they keep coming back for more. 

Walmart .....19.94 for a 5 quart container...On sale I will get 1 quart for 4.99 and stock pile some. 
K&N Oil Filter..... 12.99...... Mobil 1 filters are 9.99. 
Dealer charges me 14.99 to change out, sometimes I get coupons for 9.99 labor.........Roughly 55.18 total. *


----------



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

greetings, i will put walmart oil in my daughters car but not the goat. i think o5-06 require moble 1. i need to check dealer specials, coupons on their web site. still amazes me so many different kinds. wwaaayyyy back in high school shop teacher used to tell us 'stories' about going to a refinerey and see penzoil can kmart can all on the same line mabey like a fishing story but probibly close to trhe truth who knows. dealer gives me runaround on most everthing i ask.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mgilbert said:


> greetings, i will put walmart oil in my daughters car but not the goat. i think o5-06 require moble 1. i need to check dealer specials, coupons on their web site. still amazes me so many different kinds. wwaaayyyy back in high school shop teacher used to tell us 'stories' about going to a refinerey and see penzoil can kmart can all on the same line mabey like a fishing story but probibly close to trhe truth who knows. dealer gives me runaround on most everthing i ask.


*Maybe I should clarify.... I get Mobil 1 oil at Walmart for the price I stated in the previous post..... NOT Walmart oil. *


----------



## mgilbert (Dec 3, 2006)

my fault i understand what you said. i'm am still amazed walmart supertech is fine by gm. good enough for them good enough for me.. not! see ya


----------

